# Noreve Customer Service



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I know a lot has been made about Customer Service on this site...and I thought I would just share a story with you..

Yesterday I noticed my Ocean Blue Noreve cover was peeling around the edges--the white, raw leather under the stain was showing.  This was happening on both the top and bottom of the "spine" area and around the Noreve "button" on the front cover--it could be user error, but I doubt it.  I ordered this cover on April 13th and waited weeks and weeks for it...so naturally, I was bummed.  But, I had been warned...Noreve's CS wasn't that hot, but I wanted to know if there was anything I could do to stop this from happening in other spots--like a conditioner, sealant.  So, I sent a message to Noreve late last night asking if there was anything that could be done to stop the peeling from continuing. 

Bright and early this morning, I had a message waiting.  The CS rep asked to see pictures, so I snapped 4 with my phone and e-mailed her right back.  Within an hour I had another message waiting, asking for my Invoice Number, they are going to replace the case.

I have to say, it was pretty painless. I know in the past people have grumbled about Noreve, and I figured I'd just either be ignored or told "so sorry, nothing we can do"...but I am happy to report that they were right on it and now I suspect I'll have a new case to replace my bum one in a few weeks.  

Never hurts to try, right?


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

That's good to hear.

I ordered my cover June 21st and I'm still waiting to hear that it has been shipped.


----------



## loveangel (Jul 19, 2011)

yes i am also still waiting for my order.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

I had good service too - I ordered my ipad cover and it was here in 3 days!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I sent off an email asking why mine hadn't been shipped yet and she said due to high demand it was still in production and to allow another 10 working days.  This was my first order with Noreve and I'm not very good about waiting weeks upon weeks to get something that I've ordered.  At this time I'm not happy with their service.


----------



## Tom_HC99 (May 6, 2011)

That's great to hear, that some companies still have decency!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought I was going to have a similar customer service "success" story, but unfortunately, it isn't turning out that way. Several weeks ago, I ordered a (stock) black iPad case. It shipped within a few days and arrived in less than a week, so I was excited to receive my case. Unfortunately, I was very disappointed in the quality:

At both the top and the bottom, the glue has melted (?) and the top layer is pulling away from the bottom, raw layer:

Top left (inside):










Bottom left:










I emailed Noreve with the photos, and Cynthia responded within 24 hours and shipped a new case within 48 hours. I was very impressed. Until I received the replacement case, which is in many ways worse than the original. This case is also coming apart in the same way, and a line of glue is visible along the inside edge:

Top left:









Glue along the inside edge:









I immediately emailed Noreve with these photos. Tomorrow will be a week since I sent the email, and I've received no response at all from Noreve. Not even an acknowledgement. I'm REALLY disappointed, because I usually really love their work. I ordered the one for my iPad, because I sold my Kindle and found I really missed my Noreve case. I'm hoping I can come to some resolution with the company, but almost a week later, I'm beginning to wonder. My next step will be to contact my bank to dispute the charge.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh wow, Yossarian, that is crazy looking with the glue / etc.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I hate seeing these bad experiences with Noreve.  The Noreve is by far my favorite Kindle cover.  They need to improve their customer service, no doubt.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

After a week and a half, this is the response I finally received:



> Dear Valued Customer,
> Thank you for your message. You sent me the same pictures as the first time.
> I wish you a very good day,
> My best regards,
> Cynthia


I've responded to make it clear (again) that they are NOT the same pictures but pictures of similar damage on BOTH cases they've sent me. I'm also in the process of filing a dispute with my bank.

What a nightmare.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Yossarian said:


> After a week and a half, this is the response I finally received:
> 
> I've responded to make it clear (again) that they are NOT the same pictures but pictures of similar damage on BOTH cases they've sent me. I'm also in the process of filing a dispute with my bank.
> 
> What a nightmare.


Oh wow... good luck.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Well...my "success story" has also turned into a nightmare. .

I as I posted, Cynthia and I exchanged e-mails starting on July 15th...it's now August 31st....and do I have a new case? Not even close.

After our initial agreement that Noreve would replace my defunct case which was practically brand new, I waited. On August 17th I e-mail Cynthia again just to touch base since I hadn't heard anything. I received an e-mail a few days later, telling me how busy they are but _promising_ to mail it out within 10 days. Alas, not so much.

I've pretty much resigned myself to not getting a new case--so if one should show up, I'll be excited. I understand the demand and the construction process--but I also believe that if someone has a problem with a case they already purchased, there should be a level of priority in making it right, which unfortunately isn't the case here.

I'll really think twice about buying another case, but I do like Noreve


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

No company should ever use glue to fasten leather or other fabrics together. There's a reason why good quality leather is sewn. It's because the company cannot test whether the glue will hold up under a variety of temperatures and humidity. 

This is not a manufacturing defect, it's a poor design decision, probably by Noreve management. Shows you what you have to look forward to with Noreve products if mgmt is like this.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

bulrush said:


> No company should ever use glue to fasten leather or other fabrics together. There's a reason why good quality leather is sewn. It's because the company cannot test whether the glue will hold up under a variety of temperatures and humidity.
> 
> This is not a manufacturing defect, it's a poor design decision, probably by Noreve management. Shows you what you have to look forward to with Noreve products if mgmt is like this.


Thank you! Every piece of good leather anything is ALWAYS sewn... no excuses. I've had cases back from the 90's hold up for old PDAs that were sewn. I've also had recent ones that were glued that lasted all of 5 months. ugh!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I finally seem to be getting somewhere. I received an email two days ago saying they would send me "one last" replacement within 48 hours. Today, I received another email saying they've realized they can't send me a replacement of the same style (Tradition iPad) because they've discovered that ALL of these cases are damaged in the same way. 

They've offered me the Tradition B style in replacement, and I hope after this, they'll reconsider their manufacturing process (glue = bad).


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm happy you've had resolution to your problem...hopefully it works out and the case is better this time.


----------

